

Pomotodo Combines Pomodoro with a To-Do List that Tracks Your Progress - sunoj
http://lifehacker.com/pomotodo-combines-pomodoro-with-a-to-do-list-that-track-1604536855

======
webmaven
Downloaded. _Really_ like the fact that it lets you run through a working demo
without registering. The whole thing works very smoothly, and I think I have a
new favorite app.

